# SuperSix 2010 Headset Spacer Question



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all,

My name is Markus, I'm from Germany and recently bought a SuperSix '10 Frameset which I built up as shown below.

The frameset came with a 15mm tapered headset spacer and I would love to get the higher variant (30mm?) of this spacer which is shown on the cannondale website instead. However, C'dale is not able to deliver those... Not in Germany, at least.

My question to you folks: Does anyone know if I could get the higher tapered spacer somewhere in the US or would someone be interested in trading off with mine?










Thanks and best regards
Markus


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice and sweet


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I have seen it but with the whole headset, like here. But, some people take theirs off because they like a lower front end, maybe you could buy it off of someone... Anyone?

Beautiful bike by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you, Dan. 

It would be fantastic, if someone had one and would sell it to me, of course.

BTW: I was in contact with the shop you linked above and the guy also told me that CD does not sell the higher version...


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a new tapered 30mm spacer which I'm not using Markus...pm me if interested.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Your Super is one of the best looking Ive seen. Reynolds look great on it.


----------



## Galatzo (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone else got a spare?
Cash waiting but I'm in the uk.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Galatzo (Jun 15, 2009)

And this is what I need it for


----------



## purlees.73 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Cannondale head spacer*

Markus,

How did you go with getting a 30mm headset spacer for your Cannondale?

I have a 30mm spacer from my 2009 Cannondale Super Six, excellent condition and no marks on it. I need to get the headset height down on my bike, so would be keen to swap for your 15mm spacer if interested. I am in Australia.


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi purlees.73,

I bought a 30mm Spacer from a person here in this forum some months ago and tried it with my bike. However, it was'nt looking that brilliant and therefore switched back to the 15mm version. Sorry, but mine is definitely not for sale.

In Europe, Cannondale still ships the bikes with the 15mm spacer I guess. You might want to contact their HQ here. Maybe they can help you... (just guessing)

CANNONDALE EUROPE 
mail: Postbus 5100 
visits: Hanzepoort 27 
7570 GC, Oldenzaal, Netherlands 
(Voice): + 41 61.4879380 
(Fax): 31-5415-14240

Another option would be to contact a webshop here that trades with C'dale spare parts.

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/en_US/?ViewObjectID=526395

Hope this helps a bit

Best regards
Markus


----------



## purlees.73 (Feb 10, 2011)

Markus,

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I shall try Cannondale Australia for the 15mm top cap.


----------



## prenard (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello,
I am looking for the 15 mm top cap version for my SuperSix.
If somebody could provide it... It would be nice !
Thanks

Patrick


----------

